
Clarifai: Advanced Image Recognition - ivoflipse
http://clarifai.com/
======
zimpenfish
That's not too bad. I tested with
[http://i.imgur.com/QwjjRHS.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QwjjRHS.jpg) (a vector
cartoon of Peter Pan) and it came up with a reasonable set of tags (beach,
vector, tree, cartoon, etc.)

